# Urgent: Visa L1 Requirements



## franparras (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi,
I have a good offer from a US employer, this employer has offices around the globe.

This role must be covered in urgent basis, means worst case 2 months and the employer is allow to hire me abroad.

Do you know if can I apply to the L1 after be hired in this company without wait 1 year ? any exception exist ?

I am from Spain, living in UK.

Thx,
Fran


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

no .. you have be working there for a year 

yjey will have yo apply for an H1B in April 

their lawyer know all this and they have to get the visa


----------



## franparras (Apr 9, 2015)

Davis1 said:


> no .. you have be working there for a year
> 
> yjey will have yo apply for an H1B in April
> 
> their lawyer know all this and they have to get the visa



My wife is Mexican, maybe she can apply to a student visa, this visa allow me to work ? or can I apply to the NAFTA visa ? I am not sure if I can apply being European.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

franparras said:


> My wife is Mexican, maybe she can apply to a student visa, this visa allow me to work ? or can I apply to the NAFTA visa ? I am not sure if I can apply being European.


After your wife has been accepted into a school, her J1 approved, your J2 approved, then you can apply for Employment Authorization Dokument (EAD) which takes 90 days +/-, then you can work up to one year. 

Unless you hold a Mexican or Canadian passport you do not have one of the requirements for NAFTA works authorization.


----------



## franparras (Apr 9, 2015)

twostep said:


> After your wife has been accepted into a school, her J1 approved, your J2 approved, then you can apply for Employment Authorization Dokument (EAD) which takes 90 days +/-, then you can work up to one year.
> 
> Unless you hold a Mexican or Canadian passport you do not have one of the requirements for NAFTA works authorization.


Thanks..

I am waiting the inm. attorney to see if I can apply to H2B visa.


----------



## franparras (Apr 9, 2015)

twostep said:


> After your wife has been accepted into a school, her J1 approved, your J2 approved, then you can apply for Employment Authorization Dokument (EAD) which takes 90 days +/-, then you can work up to one year.
> 
> Unless you hold a Mexican or Canadian passport you do not have one of the requirements for NAFTA works authorization.



Do you know if I can be traveling 2 or 3 weeks between monday to thursday every month from Mexico or UK to US ? I was thinking to use the first year ESTA visa, because I am part of a global sales team, my idea was try to live in US first year but maybe I can.. do you know if I am allow for that ? Basically I am sales manager.

My best,
Fran


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Your ESTA allows you to apply to enter the US *without* a visa - it's not an 'ESTA visa'. 

You are specifically prohibited from working in the US under this programme.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

- No you cannot work while in the UK as a visitor.

- even if not working you would not be allowed to travel to the US every few weeks while using the VWP program 

(ESTA is the automated system which determines the eligibility of travellers to use the VWP program)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

franparras said:


> Do you know if I can be traveling 2 or 3 weeks between monday to thursday every month from Mexico or UK to US ? I was thinking to use the first year ESTA visa, because I am part of a global sales team, my idea was try to live in US first year but maybe I can.. do you know if I am allow for that ? Basically I am sales manager.
> 
> My best,
> Fran


A US visa application is not a sales pitch. Either you are qualified for an employer sponsored visa or not. ESTA is a tourist visa. Is this potential employer willing to face charges of importing illegal labor?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> ESTA is a tourist visa.


ESTA is not a tourist visa because:

ESTA is not a visa
When arriving in the US with an ESTA, under the visa waiver programme, you are allowed to do several things, including temporary *business*, or pleasure activities. You just can't be employed in the US


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> ESTA is not a tourist visa because:
> 
> ESTA is not a visa
> When arriving in the US with an ESTA, under the visa waiver programme, you are allowed to do several things, including temporary *business*, or pleasure activities. You just can't be employed in the US


Ok - ESTA in conjunction with VWP. What OP plans is not covered by it.


----------

